# Has the new P60 format changed?



## 3CC (4 Mar 2010)

Just got my P60 but it is all in black and white rather than the usual red title.

Has it just changed or have they given me a copy instead of the original.

Many thanks,

3CC


----------



## DB74 (4 Mar 2010)

P60s can now be printed on plain paper

You should also have received an Income Levy cert


----------



## Rois (4 Mar 2010)

Same here got mine this week - it just looks like a photocopy.  I didn't get any Income Levy Cert though - should I query this and/or why would I need this document?


----------



## DB74 (4 Mar 2010)

You need the Income Levy cert to prove that you have actually paid the Levy.

It doesn't appear on the P60


----------



## Rois (4 Mar 2010)

Thanks DB, I will query this with HR.  Wouldn't it be easier just to put everything on the P60 instead?


----------



## gipimann (4 Mar 2010)

And public/civil servants should get a Pension Levy certificate as well.


----------



## Towger (8 Mar 2010)

www.*revenue*.ie/en/tax/it/forms/*income*-*levy*-*certificate*-2009.*pdf*
http://www.ros.ie/schemas/p60/laser/Form%20P60%20Laser.doc


----------



## huskerdu (8 Mar 2010)

hrmanagement said:


> yes... DB you are right....  its on plain paper...
> any one know..  if i can download that online ??
> if yes then send me a link...



Your employer issues you an income levy cert which lists the amount of income levy that you paid. It is individual to you.  It is not something that you download.


----------

